
What can we learn from British Airways and Google GDPR failure? - Yuval_Halevi
https://tide.org/blog/british-airways-google-gdpr
======
kingofpee
From Google we can learn that no matter how bad you screw, money can get you
out of any problem

------
breadandcrumbel
"A survey compiled by Trustarc incredibly reveals that only 20% of companies
believe they met regulations in time for the deadline.

“There were no hard and fast rules so the biggest challenge was working out
how to interpret the guidelines.” explains one small business owner."

That's the problem with the GDPR

Adapting to the infrastructure is expensive for small businesses

